# Since Misha doesn't have time to make his own thread: BULB NGD-Blackmachine action!!!



## HighGain510 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well kind of a spur of the moment deal Misha and I hung out for like maybe 2 hours today and went through the rack o' guitars.  He brought his Blackmachine so I finally got to play one which was cool since they are fairly rare in the US.  Figured I'd post some pics of the little shindig (no video guys, Misha didn't have much time over here ) for you all since he still hasn't done his own NGD and with his upcoming schedule probably won't get to do so anyways. 










































































































































































































 Hanging out with Misha is serious business!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 3, 2009)

Great pics !

How does the baby play?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice pics Matt, did you dig the Blackmachine? And yeah im ordering one now, fuck it.


----------



## sworth9411 (Feb 3, 2009)

Friggin Nice dude.....


----------



## technomancer (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice photo shoot 

Man every time I see that figured fretboard on your Thorn I start drooling


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, that cutaway doesn't go very high up... 21st fret. You'd think it'd be higher up since these are supposed to be shred guitars...

I don't usually like playing guitars without a trem, but if they made a 7 string version of this I think I'd be interested... atleast would want to check it out. A fixed bridge 6 string is not at all what I would want right now though, no matter how nice the quality...

What are these budget models called though? trying to find it on their site...

EDIT: nevermind, found it... B2. It says the initial run will be in May/June... how did Misha get this?


----------



## sakeido (Feb 3, 2009)

There was a prototype and first run already. Nolly has one, Parka Dez has had one for awhile, among others.


----------



## reptillion (Feb 3, 2009)

Im sorry if this seems stupid, but it wood choice the only difference between the b2 and b6


----------



## renzoip (Feb 3, 2009)

Good stuff, it looks freaking sweet!


----------



## lobee (Feb 3, 2009)

Favorite pic:



"Imz in ur guitarrack, bein a guitar."


----------



## Groff (Feb 3, 2009)

lobee said:


> Favorite pic:
> 
> 
> 
> "Imz in ur guitarrack, bein a guitar."


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 3, 2009)

do these have maple necks? I thought the blackmachine playing guys on here were saying the rosewood necks were one of the main factors in these guitars being so great?


----------



## yellowv (Feb 3, 2009)

New avatar pic right here


----------



## Chritar (Feb 3, 2009)

this is comedy



HighGain510 said:


>


----------



## sakeido (Feb 3, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> do these have maple necks? I thought the blackmachine playing guys on here were saying the rosewood necks were one of the main factors in these guitars being so great?



nvm


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 4, 2009)

mmmm blackmachine pronz


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Variant (Feb 4, 2009)

Bulb, I love how your place looks kinda like mine, nothin' in it, nothin' on the walls, just musical gear and piles of CD's.


----------



## bulb (Feb 4, 2009)

Variant said:


> Bulb, I love how your place looks kinda like mine, nothin' in it, nothin' on the walls, just musical gear and piles of CD's.



haha thats matt's place actually!



JoshuaLogan said:


> do these have maple necks? I thought the blackmachine playing guys on here were saying the rosewood necks were one of the main factors in these guitars being so great?



yeah, i have a b6 which is the stripped down version, no exotic woods for the body and no exotic tops (no tops actually) and the neck is maple with ebony fillets for rigidity instead of rosewood necks.
basically its a blackmachine i wont be afraid to use live, and use it live i will!!



JoshuaLogan said:


> Damn, that cutaway doesn't go very high up... 21st fret. You'd think it'd be higher up since these are supposed to be shred guitars...



are you talking about the blackmachine? it has the best 24th fret access out of all of my non neck through guitars (better than the petrucci and holdsworth)
and this is because Doug actually lines up the cutaway with the 24th fret on every guitar he makes.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 4, 2009)

from the look of these pictures it seems like you two guys are single handedly keeping all small luthiers in business.


----------



## loktide (Feb 4, 2009)

that's one bare bones blackmachine. love it


----------



## Lakeflower (Feb 4, 2009)

Great pics.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 4, 2009)

So what did you think of the blackmachine?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmmm... well, I'll give my honest opinion on it James and hopefully I won't get tarred and feathered by the BM supporters on here.  It is a nice guitar and it does play well (the action was adjusted very low, especially on the high end, but did not buzz which was cool) but it was not for me. I think that it is a nice playing and sounding guitar but (and I know, I know... it's a better deal in the UK than here etc.) for the price I personally couldn't justify it simply from a cost to value ratio. I prefer my guitars to have a clear gloss finish or at least a satin clear but the guitar felt like it didn't have any finish on it which for that kind of money I personally would want some protection on the wood (Misha likes 'em raw! ). By feel it reminded me of an Ibanez Prestige model, almost like an RGA but with a slightly thicker neck. 

That being said, it did play and sound really nice, the Cold Sweat in the bridge was pretty cool (only played it in the neck of my Thorn, never tried one in the bridge before) but I wasn't as blown away by the guitar itself as some folks on here are. It's possible that his higher end models are a bit nicer as this is supposed to be his stripped down stuff but I fear I have been spoiled with my other small luthier stuff. Thorn guitars just seem to work for me, just like Blackmachine works better for Misha. He has played my Thorns and he said they were nice but he preferred his Blackmachine over my Thorns or any of the other guitars he owns as well, different strokes.  I'm looking forward to my Oni (don't get too excited, I'm a little less than a year away right now ) to see how it compares to some of the other small luthier stuff I've played and owned but I think with the specs and care Dan is putting into my 7 it will be perfect for me.  Like Misha said in another thread, Blackmachine guitars work for some folks and doesn't do it for others. I fall into the latter category, I feel it is a nice guitar but just not for me. I've found the kinds of guitars (both in playability and fit/finish) that I dig so that might factor into it too, but I did not have the feeling of nirvana that some guys have expressed on here after playing one. Take that as one random guy's opinion after playing one for a couple hours.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2009)

lobee said:


> Favorite pic:
> 
> 
> 
> "Imz in ur guitarrack, bein a guitar."



 Yeah, that's what I was going for!  Misha was looking at the back of the headstock and I was like "oh nice, he looks just like a guitar!"  I think Misha should be nominated for official ss.org supermodel!   The last two pics were awesome too!  I think the last one was Misha's "I picked up a Blackmachine and I... jizzed in my pants!" 







See what I mean?


----------



## Scali (Feb 4, 2009)

This may be offtopic, and already mentioned somewhere else but...
What is this guitar? A Les Paul with carbon-fiber on top? Who makes those, what do they cost, where do I get them, are they any good, does it come in 7-string... etc?


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...guitar-loan-thorn-carbon-fiber-content-m.html


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2009)

Scali said:


> This may be offtopic, and already mentioned somewhere else but...
> What is this guitar? A Les Paul with carbon-fiber on top? Who makes those, what do they cost, where do I get them, are they any good, does it come in 7-string... etc?



I've started like 2 different threads on that guitar!  To answer your questions:

1. Thorn SCF Carbon Fiber Prototype 

2. Nope, much more than just a les paul with a carbon fiber top. It is a semi-hollow design with an arched carbon fiber top affixed to it. Body and neck are all wood (mahogany and black limba, respectively), and the head cap is carbon fiber to add a little stiffness as well as for asthetics. 

3. Thorn, a little over $5K, they are amazing, he said he could do it in a 7 ... etc? 

It's a killer guitar, it has the Thorn-Gaudesi pickups in there and it is extremely clear and sustains like a mofo!  If I get bumped up another level and get a big pay raise or a bonus and it's close enough to grab one, I am going to order one. It's a lot of money and if I could afford it right now I would already have one on order. Ron said the work that goes into that guitar is MUCH greater than standard 100% wood-based guitars so he has to charge a bit more for labor and the materials since he has actually tooled himself up for in-house carbon fiber production. All the CF on that guitar was made in-house!  It is very, VERY cool IMO.


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats all I gotta say.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Thats all I gotta say.



   That's Misha's uncle... shhhhhh....


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 4, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Hmmm... well, I'll give my honest opinion on it James and hopefully I won't get tarred and feathered by the BM supporters on here.  It is a nice guitar and it does play well (the action was adjusted very low, especially on the high end, but did not buzz which was cool) but it was not for me. I think that it is a nice playing and sounding guitar but (and I know, I know... it's a better deal in the UK than here etc.) for the price I personally couldn't justify it simply from a cost to value ratio. I prefer my guitars to have a clear gloss finish or at least a satin clear but the guitar felt like it didn't have any finish on it which for that kind of money I personally would want some protection on the wood (Misha likes 'em raw! ). By feel it reminded me of an Ibanez Prestige model, almost like an RGA but with a slightly thicker neck.
> 
> That being said, it did play and sound really nice, the Cold Sweat in the bridge was pretty cool (only played it in the neck of my Thorn, never tried one in the bridge before) but I wasn't as blown away by the guitar itself as some folks on here are. It's possible that his higher end models are a bit nicer as this is supposed to be his stripped down stuff but I fear I have been spoiled with my other small luthier stuff. Thorn guitars just seem to work for me, just like Blackmachine works better for Misha. He has played my Thorns and he said they were nice but he preferred his Blackmachine over my Thorns or any of the other guitars he owns as well, different strokes.  I'm looking forward to my Oni (don't get too excited, I'm a little less than a year away right now ) to see how it compares to some of the other small luthier stuff I've played and owned but I think with the specs and care Dan is putting into my 7 it will be perfect for me.  Like Misha said in another thread, Blackmachine guitars work for some folks and doesn't do it for others. I fall into the latter category, I feel it is a nice guitar but just not for me. I've found the kinds of guitars (both in playability and fit/finish) that I dig so that might factor into it too, but I did not have the feeling of nirvana that some guys have expressed on here after playing one. Take that as one random guy's opinion after playing one for a couple hours.




I have a feeling you and I are exactly on the same page when it comes to BM's.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 4, 2009)

I WILL get a Blackmachine before I die.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 4, 2009)

good ngd guys. i havnt played one, but i'm with matt, you can get the same quality from a small luither for a better price on this side of the pond, but i just LOVE the look of the headstock. I think it looked really cool on the back side of the head stock where the 2 largest strings were perfectly aligned with the joining strips of wood on the neck


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 4, 2009)

nice pics, very nice looking guitar also


----------



## demolisher (Feb 4, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> I have a feeling you and I are exactly on the same page when it comes to BM's.



seconded.


----------



## Neil (Feb 4, 2009)

On the black machine why is the bridge just clamped over the strings to hold them in place? Are there no back ferrules under the plate?

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd76/highgain510/Misha&#37;20Visit 02 09/Misha_Visit_2_09_20.jpg


----------



## Giamatti (Feb 4, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


>




Voe for Bulb's interview pic on the home page to be changed to this.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 4, 2009)

great review matt, and cool thread. i thanked it, although i'm not entirely sure why, as some of the pictures were just disturbing


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 4, 2009)

Neil said:


> On the black machine why is the bridge just clamped over the strings to hold them in place? Are there no back ferrules under the plate?
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd76/highgain510/Misha&#37;20Visit 02 09/Misha_Visit_2_09_20.jpg



it&#180;s not clamped, it&#180;s a standard strings-through-the-rear-of-the-bridge design. it&#180;s cheaper than the string-thru, and it really doesen&#180;t make a difference. the strings go through holes in the back of the bridge instead of holes under the bridge.

the guitar looks so utilitarian, i would LOVE to own one!

i&#180;d love to get something in the same vein some day. something simple and basic, with no doo-dads or whatever 

edit: forgot to say that we&#180;re all meaty cunts. just so we don&#180;t forget!


----------



## bulb (Feb 4, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> good ngd guys. i havnt played one, but i'm with matt, you can get the same quality from a small luither for a better price on this side of the pond, but i just LOVE the look of the headstock. I think it looked really cool on the back side of the head stock where the 2 largest strings were perfectly aligned with the joining strips of wood on the neck



hmm i feel like thats a bit of a bold statement to make considering you havent tried one...
to be honest if there is any guitar i would say not to judge by its looks it definitely would be a blackmachine, so i definitely wouldnt jump to a conclusion like that before playing one because after you do, there is a good chance that you may just end up eating your words haha!


----------



## Panterica (Feb 4, 2009)

lobee said:


> Favorite pic:
> 
> 
> 
> "Imz in ur guitarrack, bein a guitar."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 4, 2009)

Much jelaous


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 4, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Much jelaous



i forgot to ask, what is that other guitar? it looks awesome as hell! i love spalted maple tops!


----------



## Elysian (Feb 4, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i forgot to ask, what is that other guitar? it looks awesome as hell! i love spalted maple tops!



its a guitierrez(sp?) juggernaut, and thats not spalt, its black limba/korina...


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2009)

Elysian said:


> its a guitierrez(sp?) juggernaut, and thats not spalt, its black limba/korina...



Indeed, that's my Gutierreze Juggernaut and it is indeed black limba all the way through.  Thread here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/75817-ngd-gutierrez-juggernaut-m.html

Pictures posted later in that thread.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 4, 2009)

bulb said:


> yeah, i have a b6 which is the stripped down version, no exotic woods for the body and no exotic tops (no tops actually) and the neck is maple with ebony fillets for rigidity instead of rosewood necks.
> basically its a blackmachine i wont be afraid to use live, and use it live i will!!



Yeah, just seems a bit plain and feature lacking for the price. Nothing standing out... I know Nolly was going on before about the rosewood neck making a big difference. That's why I asked about that...




bulb said:


> are you talking about the blackmachine? it has the best 24th fret access out of all of my non neck through guitars (better than the petrucci and holdsworth)
> and this is because Doug actually lines up the cutaway with the 24th fret on every guitar he makes.



Hmm, I guess it's not as bad as I first thought, but it doesn't look cut away as high as the Petrucci... maybe it's just the pics


----------



## Bobo (Feb 4, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> it reminded me of an Ibanez Prestige model, almost like an RGA but with a slightly thicker neck.



It looks similar to a RGA121 in the natural flat color. It looks awesome to me. But kinda ironically, I thought some of Bulb's vids awhile back had him playing a RGA121 in natural flat? Do you own one of those two Misha?

Happy NGD Bulb


----------



## bulb (Feb 5, 2009)

Bobo said:


> It looks similar to a RGA121 in the natural flat color. It looks awesome to me. But kinda ironically, I thought some of Bulb's vids awhile back had him playing a RGA121 in natural flat? Do you own one of those two Misha?
> 
> Happy NGD Bulb



yeah i do, and yeah although the do look kinda similar, they dont feel, play or sound anything alike.
the rga 121 used to be one of my fave 6 strings, unfortunately now it only really gets pity plays thanks to the Blackmachine, so im going to sell it!



JoshuaLogan said:


> Hmm, I guess it's not as bad as I first thought, but it doesn't look cut away as high as the Petrucci... maybe it's just the pics



i feel like you are saying that because of the beveled edge on the petrucci that it makes the access higher, but i can guarantee you it doesnt since i have both my jp6 and Blackmachine sitting next to me now and lets see...

...ok just checked, the jp6 has excellent fret access, but the Blackmachines is actually even better, mainly because the neck joint on the BM is less of a handful, and even though it looks a lot like the AANJ on my 121, the 121's access isnt even as good as the petrucci's


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 5, 2009)

Elysian said:


> its a guitierrez(sp?) juggernaut, and thats not spalt, its black limba/korina...



ah, cool! it looked like spalted maple in some of the pics 

it looks awesomely nice, anyways!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 5, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Hmm, I guess it's not as bad as I first thought, but it doesn't look cut away as high as the Petrucci... maybe it's just the pics



I didn't have any issue reaching the higher frets on the Blackmachine FWIW.


----------



## budda (Feb 5, 2009)

those pics are hilarious, gentlemen! looks like a good time!

congrats on the new live guirat 

there's some keeper pics in there for sure


----------



## heffergm (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry if someone answered this already, but I didn't see it... is the B6 chambered like the other Blackmachines or no?


----------



## hairychris (Feb 5, 2009)

heffergm said:


> Sorry if someone answered this already, but I didn't see it... is the B6 chambered like the other Blackmachines or no?



No.

The swamp ash bodied B2 and B7s aren't either, afaik. The chambers are in mahogany bodies B2s and B7s.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't you mind if I ask the price of the guitar?

Also, that les paul looks cool!!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 5, 2009)

bulb said:


> yeah i do, and yeah although the do look kinda similar, they dont feel, play or sound anything alike.
> the rga 121 used to be one of my fave 6 strings, unfortunately now it only really gets pity plays thanks to the Blackmachine, so im going to sell it!
> 
> 
> ...



Word... planning on posting up a video playing something with it whenever you get some free time?


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 5, 2009)

HNGD man! hope you enjoy it and make us enjoy your music played through it aswell! 


TimothyLeary said:


> Don't you mind if I ask the price of the guitar?
> 
> Also, that les paul looks cool!!



i heard BM B6s are around 1200-1800, maybe 2000EUR tops but i have no precise idea, but maybe the Djentleman himself can clear that out.


----------



## Harry (Feb 6, 2009)

So many pics, so much awesomeness


----------



## bulb (Feb 6, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Word... planning on posting up a video playing something with it whenever you get some free time?



i would love to, i just need to find my camera's charger and dock first...fail


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2009)

bulb said:


> i would love to, i just need to find my camera's charger and dock first...fail



Or stay over longer next time!  I can bring my camera with me next time I visit your place bro...


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 6, 2009)

BTW, Wallpaper material right there


----------



## bulb (Feb 8, 2009)

Alright guys, i dont have a working camera but i decided to make a clip with the B6 playing a short section of Not Enough Mana to show how musical and clear the guitar is with the Bareknuckle Cold Sweat pickups.
SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 8, 2009)

that sounds super-full! woah!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 8, 2009)

So how does this compare to the TIL8?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 8, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> So how does this compare to the TIL8?



when he got the TIL8, he said he preferred it to any blackmachine, but i have a feeling he hasn´t touched it for so long he´s probably forgotten


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 8, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> when he got the TIL8, he said he preferred it to any blackmachine, but i have a feeling he hasn´t touched it for so long he´s probably forgotten



Why wouldn't he play the TIL8?

Bad Bulb


----------



## Wanderooo (Feb 8, 2009)

that blackmachine looks sexy


----------



## bulb (Feb 8, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> So how does this compare to the TIL8?



its a completely different beast.

there are a few reasons i havent played the TIL8 in a while, i just find it funny that i cant take a step in any thread on here without MF asking that question, so i will just answer them now haha

1. the low string is broken and i havent had time or been able to find a replacement for it, and i wanted to do some research before i replace it, probably get michael newton to make a custom set for it.

2. the guitar needs a desperate setup and i havent had time to go to the store to get that done (plus i need appropriate strings)

3. i want some changes on the guitar which Jesse has graciously agreed to do for me because hes an awesome guy like that! Maple was a bad choice for the body, and i went with it against Jesse's suggestion of Swamp Ash which is what i should have gone with and what i will ask for. The guitar is amazingly bright and clear on the low strings but just too bright and has a weird timbre on the higher strings. I am pretty sure that i will love swamp ash as tosin's guitar sounds insanely awesome!

4. I also am questioning the 30 inch scale thing, because the low strings sound amazing, but im finding that i dont like the way the higher strings feel or sound on anything more than 25.5 (didnt even like the way they felt on my schecter c7 blackjack). So im considering getting a blackmachine F8 to remedy that!


----------



## demolisher (Feb 8, 2009)

bulb said:


> words



good stuff on jesses part

I think its ironic you have a guitar that is too bright though.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 8, 2009)

bulb said:


>



Jesse sounds like a great guy

And a F8 sounds like the perfect remedy to any ailment


----------



## bulb (Feb 8, 2009)

demolisher said:


> good stuff on jesses part
> 
> I think its ironic you have a guitar that is too bright though.



its funny, it happened because i was thinking too much about the low strings.
and the maple makes the low strings have this impossible clarity, you can hear it in the TIL clips i did, but i want a guitar thats clear AND balanced, that i can use not just as an 8 but as a 7 and 6 string.
Tosin's TIL plays and sounds phenomenal, so i know that the only reason why it came out imbalanced is because i was stubborn haha!
If there is a lesson to learn from this, it is to listen to your luthier, especially if you are dealing with Jesse or Doug!


----------



## demolisher (Feb 9, 2009)

bulb said:


> its funny, it happened because i was thinking too much about the low strings.
> and the maple makes the low strings have this impossible clarity, you can hear it in the TIL clips i did, but i want a guitar thats clear AND balanced, that i can use not just as an 8 but as a 7 and 6 string.
> Tosin's TIL plays and sounds phenomenal, so i know that the only reason why it came out imbalanced is because i was stubborn haha!
> If there is a lesson to learn from this, it is to listen to your luthier, especially if you are dealing with Jesse or Doug!



Definately. I would go with walnut for a balance but swamp ash works well too, and if the rg2228 can be clear I dont think its much of a worry going from the 30 inch scale, especially if you need the higher notes to not sound like a shrill piano. Also, Fanned frets will sound awesome 500 percent of the time. A scientist told me that.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 9, 2009)

bulb said:


> its a completely different beast.
> 
> there are a few reasons i havent played the TIL8 in a while, i just find it funny that i cant take a step in any thread on here without MF asking that question, so i will just answer them now haha



i had actually decided to give you a break, until this guy started asking questions haha 

i just find it sad that you have this awesome beast hanging around, yet never play it 

and i have to say i was skeptical when i read the specs and saw the maple body myself, but i figured you knew what you were after 

if jesse is making you a new body and maybe a new scale length (new neck?), wouldn&#180;t it be fair to just say he&#180;s just making you a new guitar? 

sorry about the nagging btw, i just always get super-excited, and my ADD gets a hold of me 
(and because i&#180;m a huge dirty fanboy when it comes to your ch00ns)


----------



## bulb (Feb 9, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> and i have to say i was skeptical when i read the specs and saw the maple body myself, but i figured you knew what you were after



haha 
interesting, that would make that the first time you have held your tongue on criticizing something relative to me 
you should have said something, i rarely know what im after!


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 9, 2009)

bulb said:


> haha
> interesting, that would make that the first time you have held your tongue on criticizing something relative to me
> you should have said something, i rarely know what im after!



Misha is cool and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## bulb (Feb 9, 2009)

eh has balkmachines!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 9, 2009)

you already had the guitar when i found out about you, but i wouldn&#180;t critisize gear choises (that&#180;s just personal preference anyway), i only critisized the mixes (which i realized was hopeless and dumb, so i stopped it )

had i seen your specs when you were still deciding, i would have questioned it, but not told you otherwise *cough*ashwithwalnuttop*cough*

edit: ooh. before i forget, having tried the Sikth tuning (two lowest strings an octave apart) all the way down to E (basically, B standard with the low B dropped to E) on my 28" scale baritone, i would say that would be a good choise for the scale length if you wanna go shorter, because it gives you the benefits without altering the timbre/tone too much (though i love the timbre change with long scales myself )



bulb said:


> haha
> interesting, that would make that the first time you have held your tongue on criticizing something relative to me
> you should have said something, i rarely know what im after!


----------



## WillingWell (Feb 9, 2009)

mf kitten you are really something else man.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2009)

Aaaaaanyways, back on topic away from the MF Kitten power hour...

- Misha, where do babbies(sic) come from?  But seriously, was the clip at the top done with the Axe-Fx on the latest update?


----------



## bulb (Feb 9, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Aaaaaanyways, back on topic away from the MF Kitten power hour...
> 
> - Misha, where do babbies(sic) come from?  But seriously, was the clip at the top done with the Axe-Fx on the latest update?



THEY NEED TO WAY INSTAIN MOTHER! WHO KILL THIER BABBY BECAUSE THESE BABBY CANT FRIGTH BACK!!

believe it or not, that clip was done with my trusty pod!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 9, 2009)

great photos and AWESOME guitars


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2009)

bulb said:


> THEY NEED TO WAY INSTAIN MOTHER! WHO KILL THIER BABBY BECAUSE THESE BABBY CANT FRIGTH BACK!!
> 
> believe it or not, that clip was done with my trusty pod!



  

Right on, any chance of hearing the same clip with the Axe-Fx on a similar model?


----------



## Stitch (Feb 9, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Right on, any chance of hearing the same clip with the Axe-Fx on a similar model?



Any chance of uploading said POD patch?


----------



## liamh (Feb 11, 2009)

Does the reverse headstock cost anything extra?
Because the model on the bm site has a standard head stock


----------



## bulb (Feb 12, 2009)

liamh said:


> Does the reverse headstock cost anything extra?
> Because the model on the bm site has a standard head stock



no, they actually come with reverse headstocks, the regular one was the prototype, but im pretty sure he wouldnt charge you extra if you wanted it regular either


----------



## liamh (Feb 12, 2009)

bulb said:


> no, they actually come with reverse headstocks, the regular one was the prototype, but im pretty sure he wouldnt charge you extra if you wanted it regular either


 Thanks for the info


----------



## Fiz (Feb 13, 2009)

Any idea if B6 orders are yet/still accepted?


----------



## bulb (Feb 13, 2009)

Fiz said:


> Any idea if B6 orders are yet/still accepted?



i think so but im not positive, your best bet is to email or call doug and find out!


----------



## Fiz (Feb 13, 2009)

That's what I did, some days ago. But you can probably imagine how horrible it is to wait for an answer..


----------



## bulb (Feb 13, 2009)

Just give him a call, hes a busy dude and can sometimes take a while to respond to emails!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 11, 2009)

I got a reply from him yesterday. Took some months!

Hello,

Thank you for contacting me.

Here is some information for guitars with ebony top:-

£ GBP
B2 2100
B6 1400
B7 2300
8 2500
F8 2800

Delivery and case approximately 160

Please note neck thru is not available

I regret I am unable to accept orders at this time, there will be a note on the site when this is possible, this is because wait times are 1-2 years, they are still entirely handmade.


Doug.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 11, 2009)

lmfao so "here are my prices, oh BTW you can't order one kthxbby"


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 11, 2009)

Seriously though, thats actually pretty pricey.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 11, 2009)

technomancer said:


> lmfao so "here are my prices, oh BTW you can't order one kthxbby"



 It looks that way... awesome!


----------



## Randy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> Seriously though, thats actually pretty pricey.



Yeah, however, Blackmachine's have always been renowned as being pricey, albeit amazingly well crafted, guitars.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 11, 2009)

Looked like a standard mail he sends to everyone. Strange that Fiz didn´t get the same exact one


----------



## dewy (Aug 11, 2009)

bulb


----------



## leandroab (Aug 11, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> I got a reply from him yesterday. Took some months!
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...



I cringed when I saw this! Blackmachines are serious monetary blackholes!


----------



## Fiz (Aug 12, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> Looked like a standard mail he sends to everyone. Strange that Fiz didn´t get the same exact one



That's probably because my B6 is on its way! Ha! HAHA! *mad laughter*

I hope to get it this week. Will put up a pic story 

In my opinion the prices aren't bad. You're going to end up paying that at least in Finland for a high quality custom guitar. Of course you have more options with a totally custom guitar, but if Blackmachine is your thing..


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 12, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> The last two pics were awesome too!  I think the last one was Misha's "I picked up a Blackmachine and I... jizzed in my pants!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It's ironic, I was listening to that song when I saw that pic! 


On-topic: Bulb, that is a sexy guitar!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 12, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> On-topic: Blackmachine, that is a sexy Bulb!



Fix´d


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 12, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> Fix´d



 Shh.


----------



## ihave27frets (Aug 12, 2009)

Congrats! They make cool lookin guitars, I just could never get into those headstocks, its like the parker and bernie rico to me... its like a witches finger.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 13, 2009)

Fiz said:


> That's probably because my B6 is on its way! Ha! HAHA! *mad laughter*
> 
> I hope to get it this week. Will put up a pic story
> 
> In my opinion the prices aren't bad. You're going to end up paying that at least in Finland for a high quality custom guitar. Of course you have more options with a totally custom guitar, but if Blackmachine is your thing..



Cool. B6s are a lot of fun to play, but aren't necessarily for everyone.

I've told Doug (repeatedly/annoyingly I think) that he needs to build a 7 string version of the B6. I'd be all over that. No sign of that happening yet!


----------



## Guitarholic (Apr 27, 2011)

She is all MINE now! MWHAHAHAHA


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 27, 2011)

Quite the bump Jan, but at least it's thread-relevant!  I played her before you did though!


----------



## Animus (Apr 27, 2011)

cataclysm_child said:


> I got a reply from him yesterday. Took some months!
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


\

holy moly, that's in pounds.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 27, 2011)

Animus said:


> \
> 
> holy moly, that's in pounds.



Yeah and prices have gone up quite a bit since then 

IIRC the B6s are 1700 now and the F8 is 4500


----------



## Arterial (Apr 27, 2011)

i still want a blackmachine...


----------



## Animus (Apr 27, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Yeah and prices have gone up quite a bit since then
> 
> IIRC the B6s are 1700 now and the F8 is 4500




You could get a badass Jackson custom shop for less than that. Are all those blackmachines production guitars? You can't customize at all? They seem to be a little too "no frills" and plain to command those prices imo. And that headstock looks easily breakable.


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

Animus said:


> You could get a badass Jackson custom shop for less than that. Are all those blackmachines production guitars? You can't customize at all?



The Base price is 1700, I think he'll make little adjustments to it but nothing major.

He's a nice dude, I'm sure if you were placing an order he'd modify. At the moment B6's you get when they're there - no ordering.


----------



## tr0n (Apr 27, 2011)

Bugger me, how come I missed this thread on search results?

Those are some great pics of the B6. I'm properly itching for mine to be finished, hopefully by the end of May! I guess I should count myself lucky I'm only waiting a month from placing a deposit rather than a year lead time in his old system.


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

^^^This thread is from 2 years ago BTW, I just came to see who necro bumped and happened to answer a question along the way


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 27, 2011)

My threads live on *FOREVER*!!!


----------



## Opion (Apr 27, 2011)

Ha! This thread was probably one of the first I saw upon visiting this forum & my first glimpse at a Blackmachine...very legendary thread I must say


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 27, 2011)

GOD i read that whole post wondering why the fuck Misha would buy another B6. When I got to the last picture which I've seen a thousand times and I realized how old this thread is.


----------



## lava (Apr 27, 2011)

I just have to jump in here and say, for the record, that I also played this guitar once.


----------



## Guitarholic (Apr 28, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> My threads live on *FOREVER*!!!



and ever and ever and ever ....


----------



## bulb (Apr 28, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> GOD i read that whole post wondering why the fuck Misha would buy another B6. When I got to the last picture which I've seen a thousand times and I realized how old this thread is.



Hehe i just bought another B6 (which is why i sold this one to Jan!)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmmm... What a coinky dink...


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## sk3ks1s (Apr 28, 2011)

bulb said:


> Hehe i just bought another B6 (which is why i sold this one to Jan!)


 
NGD?
I don't care if you're too busy making an album or touring or some shit like that...
You don't come on here saying you got a new BlackMachine and just leave it at that.
... oh, you better beleive that's a paddlin'.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 29, 2011)

bulb said:


> Hehe i just bought another B6 (which is why i sold this one to Jan!)



Let me guess... new one has a Schaller Hannes on it?  

Btw, wish you would have come over last week, the Thorn got moved so I could get engaged.


----------



## thepylestory (Apr 29, 2011)

Chritar said:


> this is comedy


 hahaha holy fuckin balls!!!


----------



## Guitarholic (Apr 30, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Let me guess... new one has a Schaller Hannes on it?



Maaaaaybe


----------



## smarek88 (Jun 20, 2012)

are they the 'aged nickel' pickup covers?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## wakjob (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm still eagerly awaiting the "LTD" version of this guitar...come on China! Do your thing!

Seriously, with CNC technology today, I bet it wouldn't be that bad.

Sorry Misha, but waving your BM's in the face of us poor dreamers is like walking into an A.A. meeting with scotch on the rocks!...your killing me.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 20, 2012)

All the cool kids necrobump these days.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 20, 2012)

WOW. That is all.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------

